# Navigateur web alternatif a safaris pour iPhone



## Karat (29 Décembre 2010)

Salut atous en ayant marre de safaris jaimerai trouver un autre navigateur qui soit rapide et fluide et surtout qu il fonctionne en 3G ou en edge puis si il est gratuit sa sera un bon plus 
En attendant vos reponse merci


----------



## Calderan (31 Décembre 2010)

Opera Mini Web Browser devrait faire ton bonheur je pense.
Mais les navigateurs ne sont pas nombreux sur idevice


----------

